# Tool Restorations >  How to Fix Damaged Leaking Forks - On a Budget (Tutorial)

## AVVG Customizing Studio

*#Restoration*

*In this episode I want to discuss about Damaged Scratched or Rusted Leaking Forks, and How to Fix It on a Budget.*







*Like it? Share to your Friends!* 

*Subscribe to don't miss New Series*

----------

brianp (Feb 26, 2020),

Quinton 357 (Feb 24, 2020)

----------


## tonyfoale

Not on my forks.

----------

